# Poll: Whats your longest Test based cycle?



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

*Whats the longest Test based cyle you done*​
Less then 8 weeks 52.14%8 weeks 31.28%10 weeks 2711.54%12 weeks 5623.93%16 weeks 4720.09%20 weeks 93.85%20+ weeks8737.18%


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Just wondering whats the longest test based cycle people have done.

Also outline your cycle and what test you used.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

i put 20+

ive been on since last feb blast and cruise but seems like the last few months have been one long blast)


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been running test e 500mg ew for the past 4 weeks and i think i may run for a total of 12 weeks then cruise on 250mg every 10 days for 12 weeks then do a balst of 750mg ew test with 75mg winny ed for the first 4 weeks and again the last four bridging to pct.

So a total of 36 weeks


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

NEWDUR- what dose do you curise on and how often?

I want to blast/cruise but havnt done it before, was thinking 250mg every 10days?

Also how long to you leave between each blast


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> I have been running test e 500mg ew for the past 4 weeks and i think i may run for a total of 12 weeks then cruise on 250mg every 10 days for 12 weeks then do a balst of 750mg ew test with 75mg winny ed for the first 4 weeks and again the last four bridging to pct.
> 
> So a total of 36 weeks


Have you done this cycle before, If yes what kind of gains and results did you get?


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> NEWDUR- what dose do you curise on and how often?
> 
> I want to blast/cruise but havnt done it before, was thinking 250mg every 10days?
> 
> Also how long to you leave between each blast


 anything from 125mg -250mg every 7 -10 days

to be honest im all over the the place with the cruise side just depends when i remember i try not to stress to much about it,i just make sure i carry on getting the calories in me


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

zainasaurus this will be my first time doing it, i dont see the point in comming of after my 12 weeks on test because i will be going back on in the new year so will be a waste doing pct and not giving time to recover.

So im going to cruise on test 250mg ew for 12 weeks then do a blast of 750mg ew with winny 75mg ed for the first 4-6 weeks and again the last few weeks to do pct. I will then come off and run pct and stay off for 6months


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> zainasaurus this will be my first time doing it, i dont see the point in comming of after my 12 weeks on test because i will be going back on in the new year so will be a waste doing pct and not giving time to recover.
> 
> So im going to cruise on test 250mg ew for 12 weeks then do a blast of 750mg ew with winny 75mg ed for the first 4-6 weeks and again the last few weeks to do pct. I will then come off and run pct and stay off for 6months


Good luck mate... hope it goes well for you. Keep us updated


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Over 18 months now....


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

5 months and counting.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

mines 14 weeks but there wasnt an option so i chose 16 weeks. i have done a few cycles now, but always follow up with a good pct protocol and 12 weeks off. Ill probably only try blasting and cruising after a couple of kids and im in my 30s. Dont want to compromise anything.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

LukeVTS said:


> mines 14 weeks but there wasnt an option so i chose 16 weeks. i have done a few cycles now, but always follow up with a good pct protocol and 12 weeks off. Ill probably only try blasting and cruising after a couple of kids and im in my 30s. Dont want to compromise anything.


sensible mate! reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

since april this year so knocking on 20+


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LukeVTS said:


> mines 14 weeks but there wasnt an option so i chose 16 weeks. i have done a few cycles now, but always follow up with a good pct protocol and 12 weeks off. *Ill probably only try blasting and cruising after a couple of kids and im in my 30s*. Dont want to compromise anything.


Thats where I am in my life at the moment, had the two kids mid(ish) thirties and now looking to really get a long run of test on... was going to do 15 weeks (my previous longest) but now looking at running it for a long while...


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Over 18 months now....


18months...care to share cycle details.


----------



## lole (Jan 6, 2009)

zainasaurus said:


> 18months...care to share cycle details.


x 2 bor how is it going and what gains you got?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Well i am always on test because i am a man. When i am off test my body makes test.

I always have to yawn at threads like this. Every one is different just because ten guys tell you that running 5 grams of test year round for ten years will do you no harm would you listen? You have to monitor your own body and go from there.

Just remember that if your a serious trainer and compete you need to be on a lot of the time. Pct drugs are poisoneous and periods of low test are very unhealthy. Thus work it out for your self, whats safer running a low dose of test between cycles (seeing that this has been done for birth control studies and the men returned to normal after they took long enough off) or yo-yoing your hormones up and down while banging in a lot of horrific drugs like nolva (drug to treat cancer) and clomid (fertility aid with a list of side effects that goes on forever).


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Agree with con and the reasons he has stated is why i choose to blast and crusie for the next while, instead of comming of ruuning pct not giving my self enough time off to go back on then have to run another pct


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Con said:


> Well i am always on test because i am a man. When i am off test my body makes test.
> 
> I always have to yawn at threads like this. Every one is different just because ten guys tell you that running 5 grams of test year round for ten years will do you no harm would you listen? You have to monitor your own body and go from there.
> 
> Just remember that if your a serious trainer and compete you need to be on a lot of the time. Pct drugs are poisoneous and periods of low test are very unhealthy. Thus work it out for your self, whats safer running a low dose of test between cycles (seeing that this has been done for birth control studies and the men returned to normal after they took long enough off) or yo-yoing your hormones up and down while banging in a lot of horrific drugs like nolva (drug to treat cancer) and clomid (fertility aid with a list of side effects that goes on forever).


So in your opinion... whats a low dose for you?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Over 18 months now....


same here...my cycles have been like this:

sust/deca/dbol blast 14 weeks,

cruise 250mg test 10 weeks

test e/eq 14 weeks blast (crap lol)

cruise 200mg test c 10 weeks.

test/mast blast (best cycle) 12 weeks

250mg test pw cruise 10 weeks

prop/tren ace/ winny 8 weeks blast

currently cruising sust 250mg every 10th day.......


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> same here...my cycles have been like this:
> 
> sust/deca/dbol blast 14 weeks,
> 
> ...


After your blast weeks did you take time of or do pct?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

zainasaurus said:


> After your blast weeks did you take time of or do pct?


My guess is he cruised on the 250mg...


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> My guess is he cruised on the 250mg...


yeh same


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

zainasaurus said:


> So in your opinion... whats a low dose for you?


125mg every 4 days.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Con said:


> 125mg every 4 days.


Does that not effect your sex drive? do you not do pct at all?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

my longest has been around the 18 month mark also,currently been on since last november.


----------



## The God (May 24, 2009)

Mines 8 weeks but thats cos im relatively new to ass and i've been a little girl scared to stay on longer. The next one im planning will be at least 12 weeks. Currently researching correct PCT at the mo.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Im planning to stay on until spring...prob cruise over xmas on 250 testE/w..that will bring me from Aug this year until kind of april before pct. kids? who'd want any:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

geezuz said:


> Im planning to stay on until spring...prob cruise over xmas on 250 testE/w..that will bring me from Aug this year until kind of april before pct. kids? who'd want any:lol: :lol: :lol:


lol


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Im crusing now for the next 5 weeks then doing a blast for 10 weeks then cruise for 10 weeks then final blast for 10 weeks so that will be a total of 8 months on.

I do want kids but nothing for another 3years yet anyway, i will be looking into running a hardcore pct of nolva, clomid, hcg and proviron threw in ther and i will stay of for 6+ months


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

took my first aas cycle in 1978 i think.in that time done time on time of ,but last 4 years been on.


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Im doing around 14 weeks of test e at 500 per week.

I always thought that staying on gear for a long time youd not be able to make your own test anymore when you came off in the end? Id never heard of people staying on for such long times, live and learn!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

any bollcks left??????????? after 10 mines disappeared ffs


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

hi, any one care to say how far over 20weeks for them who voted 20+weeks please? thanks


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Since october until end of Jan


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone over 20weeks by alot?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

crazypaver1, read the replies above. Lots on 20 wks +.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

14 weeks test e at 600mg ew


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

April 2009 to Jan 2010 @ 250mg Test E/wk.

Total of 9 months on, got into the best shape of my life on this cycle, just finished PCT and feel fully recovered. Had to stop Clomid after 2 weeks at 50mg/day due to sides.

I ran HCG throughout at approx. 500iu/wk.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Very few people taking into account how long long acting test stays in the body.

A decent dosed 12 week test enth cycle should be seen as more like 18 weeks on test....


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

been on since may , last jab 2moro . so bout 5 months


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> I have been running test e 500mg ew for the past 4 weeks and i think i may run for a total of 12 weeks then cruise on 250mg every 10 days for 12 weeks then do a balst of 750mg ew test with 75mg winny ed for the first 4 weeks and again the last four bridging to pct.
> 
> So a total of 36 weeks


Yeah ok but then you can really say farewell to your testicles right? :confused1: :cursing:


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> April 2009 to Jan 2010 @ 250mg Test E/wk.
> 
> Total of 9 months on, got into the best shape of my life on this cycle, just finished PCT and feel fully recovered. Had to stop Clomid after 2 weeks at 50mg/day due to sides.
> 
> I ran HCG throughout at approx. 500iu/wk.


have you had your bloodwork done to state you are fully recovered?


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

vetran said:


> took my first aas cycle in 1978 i think.in that time done time on time of ,but last 4 years been on.


well practically on TRT?

What if for any reasons why you should not be able to jab for some time? ( Knowcking wood) would not you have a major crash?


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Been on since April and still going strong. Going to taper off the tren e from now to Xmas and just use mixture of GB megatest and Pro Chem Test e. Will see what the New Year brings....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> hi, any one care to say how far over 20weeks for them who voted 20+weeks please? thanks


in my 20s, I did 3years...

I started again in feb 2009-not been off yet (well I had 10 weeks of just tren e at one point, but lost sex drive, and added test back in).

basically I take HCG 250iu EOD, alternate arimidex and nolvadex as well. I "cruise" on test, 500mg/week for 6weeks, then do 12 weeks on 1000mg with 800mg tren e, then repeat....

after having 3 years of training copletely I'm back in the shape I was in my 20s.. not bad for 40..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ive been on for the last ten months,feel great.just finnished a pct..and doing

10mg of dbol till march.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

longest for me has been about 16weeks just. 3rd cycle.

considering a 10wk blast 10wk cruise 10week blast and then a heavy pct!!

i usually waited around 10-12 weeks before i went back on. so thinking do a big one this time and come of for a good while!


----------



## kennzee (Mar 21, 2010)

on my current cycle im planning on running 500mg test e for another 4 weeks then cruise on 250mg for another 10 weeks,then blast at 500mg again till end of summer of this year,im running hcg at 250iu x3 every week,is it safe to contiune with the hcg right through untill next september?? :confused1:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> in my 20s, I did 3years...
> 
> I started again in feb 2009-not been off yet (well I had 10 weeks of just tren e at one point, but lost sex drive, and added test back in).
> 
> ...


You say you did this in your 20's, do you think theres a limit to what the body can handle or do you think its personal choice, correct nutrition, correct training etc...

Iv'e never dared to do over 12 weeks!

Was contemplating a blast and cruise for a while now but a little worried about the shutdown and regaining it again with pct afterwards!

Cheers


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

Been hear before - ABS are addictive... Even when you're off cycle you're probably doing PCT and itching to get back on.

Pretty soon the cycles get longer and the rests disappear. It's very hard to be disciplined with your self when you have access to something you like (Which is why there are loads more doctors addicted to Morphine and Benzos than you could ever imagine! - I know I'm ex Addiction Nurse/Counsellor - and so many people are fat these days)

As you get older you will decide that you may as well TRT because you produce less Test and pretty soon you are permanently using - like me! My only real worry is that my access to ABS will be suddenly cut - a major war or a government crack down - and then I will feel **** for months and maybe grow huge tits! So I keep shed loads of HCG and Nolvadex under my bed.

Don't fool yourself - most of us are addicts.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

dugger said:


> Been hear before - ABS are addictive... Even when you're off cycle you're probably doing PCT and itching to get back on.
> 
> Pretty soon the cycles get longer and the rests disappear. It's very hard to be disciplined with your self when you have access to something you like (Which is why there are loads more doctors addicted to Morphine and Benzos than you could ever imagine! - I know I'm ex Addiction Nurse/Counsellor - and so many people are fat these days)
> 
> ...


A lot of truth in that post mate... better stock up on hcg and nolva!!!


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

im 10 weeks in right now, just broke my hand so dropped frm 750 to 250 till my cast is off and im better, will bump up to 1gm a week prob for another 16-20 weeks. bad i know but i dont really mind.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

longest I have ever run test for was 16weeks.. that was sustanon250


----------



## fast but dim (Jun 23, 2010)

i'm very interested in this thread, im very nearly 40, and have been on 300 mg test prop / wk(plus a bit of deca) for the last 8 weeks. apart from being (looking) in the best shape i've been for 10 yrs i'm in the best psychological shape i've been for years, happier in general, more energy and a great sex drive. thb i've had better results of test than i've had off hgh.

The physical and pshycological effects of the test are addictive. my only sides are a bit of testical ache. I'm contemplating 12 weeks on test prop, but don't want to feel too **** when i come off.


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

I only do 7 week cycles then 4 off then back on they work better for me less acne and not harsh shut down run hcg 500iu -1000 throughout

oh and i stop long acting test week 4 to make sure 7 weeks is the end of courses

750mg test 1-4

300mg tren a 1-7

50mg dbole-4-7

I know many will disagree with this type of courses but i feel it gives less sides and keeps you hungry in the past iv done long courses and i feel it becomes a waste


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Think mine will be like 14 weeks once I've done my last jab


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Wilson been a tit


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Well mate its done you the world of good cause id seriously fcuk the sh1t out of you!!!..........
> 
> what? what do ya mean thats not him in the avi????


tbh mate, he posted that near 2 year ago & looking at jis post count.....he isnt gonna see this great post   :tongue:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh mate, he posted that near 2 year ago & looking at jis post count.....he isnt gonna see this great post   :tongue:


Jesus fcuking christ what is it with people bumping ancient threads! the dates are to small on my phone! Hasnt Wilson R6 been responsible for this before i recall? call for xmas whitch hunt and burning! 

And reps for pointing that small HUGE fact out to me!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

will-uk said:


> You say you did this in your 20's, do you think theres a limit to what the body can handle or do you think its personal choice, correct nutrition, correct training etc...
> 
> Iv'e never dared to do over 12 weeks!
> 
> ...


what's so special about 12 weeks??

Medically, they have concluded that its safe and effective for HEALTHY young men (18-35) to run 600mg/week of test e, for 20 weeks; in fact they say discuss that perhaps results (muscle mass gain, fat loss, strength gain) would possibly be greater if the cycle was longer:

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long

as for "shut down" doesn't even happen to everyone who takes 200mg/test e for 12 weeks, so much so that when they want to shut someone down (i.e as a contraceptive for men) they find they need to add a progestogen (either progesterone, or in fact, deca would work- which is why you do get shut down more on deca); but the point is its fully reversible:

http://www.nature.com/nrendo/journal/v2/n1/full/ncpendmet0069.html

they say your HPTA recovers in 4 months naturally (they don't do PCT medically).


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive done 20 weeks..kept making decent gains. I find my gains are always better over the 12week mark so why come off so early.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

over 6 years and counting now lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> over 6 years and counting now lol


14yrs behind me then...keep it up :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

weeman said:


> over 6 years and counting now lol


see below



pea head said:


> 14yrs behind me then...keep it up :lol:


F**K me i feel a noob!!!

hm.. at least i've just hit 6.2g or my cycle! :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> see below
> 
> F**K me i feel a noob!!!
> 
> hm.. at least i've just hit 6.2g or my cycle! :lol:


6.2g ??....wtf ?.....now i feel a noob on 300mg test e every 10days :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

pea head said:


> 14yrs behind me then...keep it up :lol:


to be fair have spent 20 years using,just spent the last 6+constantly on lol



ausbuilt said:


> see below
> 
> F**K me i feel a noob!!!
> 
> hm.. at least i've just hit 6.2g or my cycle! :lol:


both pussies,when you hit over 8.5g then you have made it :lol: :lol:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

only ever do 10 week cycle my ars3 is like leather after 8 weeks:rolleyes:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cypssk said:


> only ever do 10 week cycle my ars3 is like leather after 8 weeks:rolleyes:


use smaller (25gx1") pins (instead of blues) and rotate sites.... i never pin the same muscle group 2 weeks in a row.... unless i'm doing an SEO protocol (daily shots for 30days, in target muscle)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sounds like most users on here are regularly doing more fcuking jabs than Harold Shipman :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

pea head said:


> Sounds like most users on here are regularly doing more fcuking jabs than Harold Shipman :lol:


for this very reason, i refuse to run short esters, or anything with less than 300mg/mL (at a pinch) and prefer >400mg/mL concentrations... 12mL/week of oils does get tiring..


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

My longest cycle was 12 weeks but I'm on week 9 of test /tren and I'm dropping the tren on week 13 then going to week 30 with 500mg of sustan 250


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

posted in this thread back in 2010 and was on my 3rd cycle or so ran for 14 weeks.now saw the light and lost count how long i have spent on:rolleyes: also put the dose up a few grams since then.


----------

